# Brauche ne Kurzanleitung Kutter-Makrelenangeln



## xonnel (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo !

Bei der Arbeit haben wie eine Angelsportgruppe, die jedes Jahr 1x an die Küste zum Makrelenangeln fährt. Da ich erst dieses Jahr wieder mit der Angelei angefangen haben und auch noch nie an der Küste geschweige denn auf Makrele/Dorsch geangelt habe, brauche ich mal ne Kurzanleitung, damit ich vor den restlichen Kollegen nicht wie der letzte Trottel auftrete.... Ein Arbeitskollege hat mich heute überredet mitzukommen.

Wir fahren morgens mit knapp 30 Leuen und einem Kutter aufs Meer und es soll auf Makrelen gehen - mehr Infos habe ich eigentlich gar nicht.

Also was brauche ich da für Gerät, was für Köder und welche Angeltechnik ? Brauche ich einen Jahresfischereischein (den brauch man sonst bei uns in Niedersachsen nicht) ?

Die schwerste Rute die ich habe, ist eine ziemlich steife 3,3m Cormoran Hechtrute mit bis zu 100gr Wurfgewicht und dazu ist meine robusteste Rolle eine etwas ältere DAM Quick 3000 mit circa 250m 0,30er Monofil - ist das ausreichend oder werd ich da nur müde belächelt ?


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xonnel _
> * ...also was brauche ich da für Gerät, was für Köder und welche Angeltechnik ? Brauche ich einen Jahresfischereischein (den brauch man sonst bei uns in Niedersachsen nicht) ?
> 
> Die schwerste Rute die ich habe, ist eine ziemlich steife 3,3m Cormoran Hechtrute mit bis zu 100gr Wurfgewicht und dazu ist meine robusteste Rolle eine etwas ältere DAM Quick 3000 mit circa 250m 0,30er Monofil - ist das ausreichend oder werd ich da nur müde belächelt ? *



hallo xonnel,

zum gerät: leichte spinrute wg 20-40g, deine dam quick 3000 mit der mono (besser ist geflochtene, weil besseren köderkontakt) reicht aus. deine cormoran hechtrute ist auch ok, macht aber halt nicht so viel spaß, da diese für´s makrelenangeln etwas zu steif ist. wenn du ne rute mit dem oben genannten wg hast und diese ne sehr weiche spitzenaktion aufweisen kann, dann ist das schon das richtige für die kleinen thune.

zum köder bieten sich makrelenpaternoster an, welche du im jedem gut geführten angelgeschäft kaufen kannst. das makrelenpaternoster einfach mit ner knotenlosverbindung (bei geflochtener!, ansonsten verbindest du das vorfach mit einem wirbel an der hauptschnur) an deine hauptschnur und als beschwerung am unteren ende des paternosters hängst du ein pilker (je nach drift und tiefe pilkergewicht wählen) ran. du kannst den drilling ruhig dranlassen, wenn´s aber gezielt nur auf makrele gehen soll, dann diesen entfernen. du kannst natürlich auch mit deiner leichten spinrute und nur einem leichten und kleine pilker auf makrelenjagd gehen. damit kannst du die etwas größeren thune aus dem schwarm "selektieren".

noch ein tip: schneide an den paternosterhaken, die (je nach ausführung) fliegenbüschel oder kunsthäute bis zum hakenschenkel mit einer schere ab. so vermeidest du fehlbisse, da die makrelen nicht den haken sondern eben halt diese kunstimitate attakieren. sind diese zu lang, fasst der haken nicht!

wenn ein schwarm auf eurem echolot ausgemacht ist, einfach die montage auswerfen und absinken lassen. du spürst dann schon, wenn du ne besetzung hast!

wünsche dir ein full house (nennt man so, wenn alle haken besetzt sind (ca. - je nach ausführung - 5 bis 7 haken pro paternoster)) #h


----------



## Gator01 (14. Juni 2003)

Du solltest auf jedenfall immer den Kontakt zum Paternoster halten sonst machen die Dir das Ding binnen sekunden zum Salat, der nicht mehr auseinander geht. :q  Zieh Dir alte Sachen an .Markrelen bluten stark - geht schlecht wieder ab.
Und viel Spass dabei


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juni 2003)

Deine Rute reicht gerade so aus. Kauf Dir einfach paar Makrelenpaternoster mit 5 Haken. Am besten mit Öhrhaken und schön Glänzen müssen dei Streifen am Haken! Als Gewicht Nehme bei deiner Rute 100g Blei. Ich benutze selber lieber 150 und 175g Brandungsbleie, habe damit weniger tüttel. Die Montage einfach bis 30 Meter langsam runterlassen und erst hochkurbeln wenn mindestens zwei Makrelen dran hängen bzw. wenn alle Haken voll sind! Kürbelst nur eine makrele hoch, hast den Tüttel vorprogrammiert!!! versuche Dir eine Rute um 200g Wurfgewicht auszuleihen von einem freund, dann kannst nichts verkehrt machen. Ansonsten bekommst bei bitten Drift kleine probleme mit deiner Angel! Spinnrute auf einen Makrelenkutter würde ich nicht mitnehmen, ansonsten wirst Du noch Kiehl geholt von den anderen Anglern!!!


----------



## lattenputzer (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo xonnel,
von der Benutzung Deiner vorhandenen Angelausrüstung oder sogar noch leichteren Geschirrs kann ich nur abraten. Ich fahre seit ca. 35 jahren zum Makrelenangeln mit Kuttern von Büsum aus und kann auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen nur zu einer robusten Pilkrute mit 200-300 gr. Wurfgewicht, 2,70 m und Birnenbleien von mindestens 160-300 gr. (je nach Drift und Tiefe) raten. Mit dem leichten Geschirr kann man sicher auf einem privaten Boot oder einem Angelkutter mit wenigen Anglern gut und vor allen Dingen mit mehr Spaß angeln. Aber auf den Angelkuttern sind häufig mehr als 40 Personen (max. 55), so dass man Schulter an Schulter steht. Wenn Du dann nicht relativ gerade vor Deinem Platz direkt runter kommst, hast Du mehr mit dem auseinanderfummeln der Vorfächer mit Deinen Nebenleuten zu tun, als dass Du zum angeln kommst. Auch sollte man die Angel nicht zu lange im Wasser lassen, wenn eine Makrele gebissen hat, um Vorfachsalat zu vermeiden. möglichst immer Kontakt zum Blei halten (Schnur druch die Finger ablaufen lassen und nach Anbiss immer stramm halten), dann kann man die Angel auch etwas länger drin lassen, um noch eine zweite, 3. usw. zum Anbiss zu verführen. 
Ansonsten große Kiste mit kleinen Löchern (z.B. Wäschekorb), großes Tuch (das man am besten nass über die Kiste packt, Kühlung), eine große geschlossen Kiste oder große Eimer für den Transport und eine Kühltasche randvoll mit Eisblöcken zur Kühlung auf dem Rückweg sollten gerne dabei sein.
Dann viel Spaß bei Deiner ersten Tour
#h


----------



## xonnel (15. Juni 2003)

herzlichen dank erst einmal an euch alle 

hmm, von leichter spinnrute bis 300gr pilkrute gehen die empfehlungen - eine schöne bandbreite )

ich werd mir wohl von einem bekannten eine pilkrute mit rolle ausleihen und meine hechtrute zusätzlich noch mitnehmen - dann kann ich vor ort entscheiden was ich letztlich nehme. heringspaternoster + blei gibts bei uns im angelladen - ist also kein problem.

an das eis hätte ich sicherlich nicht gedacht - danke für den tip.
haben die kutter keine eimer oder sowas an board - oder ist da quasi nur die nackte boardwand ? und wie sieht das mit einem kescher aus ? sowie ich das nun verstanden habe, kann man schon mal mehrere makrelen auf einen streich fangen -zum rausheben wird das doch vermutlich ne ecke zuviel gewicht sein oder ?


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xonnel _
> * ...haben die kutter keine eimer oder sowas an board - oder ist da quasi nur die nackte boardwand ? und wie sieht das mit einem kescher aus ? sowie ich das nun verstanden habe, kann man schon mal mehrere makrelen auf einen streich fangen -zum rausheben wird das doch vermutlich ne ecke zuviel gewicht sein oder ? *



hallöchen xonnel,

eimer sind schon vorhanden, aber du benötigst ja für deine makrelen ein behältnis für den rücktransport. im boardeimer kannst du die verarbeiteten makrelen (gleich nach den fang !!) hältern (an´s freuchte tuch denken). für den rücktransport empfehle ich dir eine styrobox, welche du vorher schon mit crasheis oder mundeis füllst (box nach möglichkeit richtig voll machen) und diese dann mit klebeband "versiegelst". vor der rückfahrt kannst du dann die makrelen in deine styrobox verstauen und diese dann wieder mit klebeband "versiegeln". 

keine angst xonnel, die makrelen kannst du, auch bei einem full house, getrost rausheben.

viel spaß #h

ps: pass auf deine finger auf! die makrelen sind am haken im boot kleine tiger :q wirst du spätestens dann merken, wenn du den ersten haken im finger hast #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Juni 2003)

Ob Eimer oder Sonstwas an Bord sind ist auch noch nicht gesagt. Ich kenn auch Schiffe, da gibts gar nix. Optimalerweise hat man eine Transport(Kühl)box, eine Fischkiste zum Fische nach Abhaken reintun, und einen Wassereimer. Seil am Eimer zum Wasserholen nicht vergessen, und bei deinen Kollegen erkundigen, obs Fischkisten o.ä. gibt.

Heringspaternoster kannst Du im Laden lassen. mit der dort Üblichen 25- 30er Schnur kriegt man ein Full House nie Raus. Spezielle Makrelenpaternoster sind aus 0,50-0,80er.

Da Du ws. nich werfen Musst und das Wurfgewicht der Rute somit egal ist, besorg blei ruhig nach dem Motto schwerer ist besser. Ich nehm immer nur 200g Bleie mit. Bei viel Strömung ein muss, bei wenig auch nicht schlechter als leichte.

In Punkto Rute kann ich Lengalenga voll zustimmen. Für mal ist auch ne Hechtrute i.O. eventuell die Hakenanzahl beschneiden. Ich fische mit ner 2,20m 20-30lbs (200-400g WG) Bootsrute (und Multi). Die ist bei dem Gedränge Handlicher. In meinen Augen das Optimum.
Schnur 0,40+ oder 12kg+ geflecht.

Wasser und Handtuch sollten wegen der Makrelenschuppen immer bereitstehen. Ausserdem verderben Makrelen Äusserst schnell. also bei warmem Wetter schon mal ne Pause zum Fischeversorgen einlegen. Und Eingeweide erst nach dem Angelende ins Wasser schmeissen!!!!, teilweise orientieren sich die Kapitäne nämlich nach den Möven. Die fressen aber lieber die eingeweide statt die Schwärme zu suchen.

Und die Empfehlung mit den Styroporboxen teile ich auch nicht. Die isolieren zwar gut, sind aber zu Instabil. Die letzten Kollegen die diese Idee hatten, haben etwa 150 Makrelen auf dem Parkplatz wiederaufsammeln Dürfen (2 Boxen Mittendurchgebrochen) Besser ne Campingkühlbox nehmen.

Ach so, die Erfahrungen Stammen aus Mehreren Jahren Touren Organisieren  (Komplettcharter Holländische Nordsee) im Kollegenkreis.

Zum Ausnehmen hat sich ein Nichtrostendes teppichmesser mit Ziehklinge bestens Bewährt. Ausserdem Totschläger und Zange zum Hakenlösen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## mot67 (16. Juni 2003)

ist ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt 
aber ich würde an deiner stelle mindestens ne 35er schnur fischen, 
zumal deine schnur auf der älteren rolle eventuell auch schon etwas älter ist. 
das kostet nicht die welt, und zum angelladen musst du eh noch, 
um paternoster und bleie zu kaufen. 
ich hab letztes jahr sehr gut mit einem knallpinkrotem paternoster von eisele gefangen, 
aber wenn die makrelen da sind, fängste auch mit blankem haken!
viel spass!
gruss mot


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Juni 2003)

vergiß die Gummihose nicht! Ansonsten siehst aus wie ne Makrele! Voll Blut und Schuppen!


----------



## Oldenburger (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
Da du dir ja eine Pilkrute und Rolle von deinem Bekannten ausleihst ist dazu ja nichts mehr zu sagen. Also komm ich zum Blei. Einen Pilker würde ich aus zwei Gründen nicht montieren. Erstens ist die Chance beim Makrelenfischen einen Dorsch zu erwischen sehr, sehr gering. Zweitens taumelt der Pilker beim Ablassen, was schnell dazu führen kann, daß du mit den Paternostern deiner Nachbarn Bekanntschaft machst und dann ist es erst mal vorbei mit dem Angeln. In einem solchem Fall fang bloss nicht an die Montage auseinander zu tüdeln. Kappen, neue dran und sich beim nächsten Versetzten drum kümmern. Erstens verlierst du viel zu viel Zeit und zweitens schlingert(dümpelt) der Kutter beim Stop viel mehr als bei Fahrt und du kannst, wenn du kopfüber "stundenlang" versuchst die Montagen zu entknoten leichter Seekrank werden. Also enttüdeln beim Versetzen.
Das Blei, daß du als Neuling verwenden solltest, sollte ruhig 300 gr schwer sein, die Makrelen düsen dann nicht ganz so wild durchs Wasser was dir auch die Arbeit erleichtern sollte.
Wenn losgeht stoppt der Kapitän hupt und dann solltest du nicht wie alle anderen im selben Sekundenbruchteil deine Montage ablassen sondern ein paar Sekunden warten. Häufig verursachen die letzten Wirbel des Schraubenwassers schon die ersten Tüdel weil die Montagen zu früh im Wasser sind. Wenn du ein paar Sekunden wartest, kannst du aber genau beobachten was die Drift oder der noch vorhandene Motorsog mit den anderen Montagen macht und dich danach richten. Als fängige Farben haben sich Siber(Glitzer) und Rot gezeigt. Sehr Gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit weißen Paternostern gemacht die du auf jeden Fall ausprobieren solltest. Vielleicht noch ein Tip zum Abmachen der Makrelen wenn du sie an Board hast. Makrelen toben und Zappeln wie die Irren und wenn du die Rute auf den Boden legst wird das Paternoster schlaff es vertüddelt sich leicht und du kannst auch schon mal durch die wild zappelne Gesellschaft in einen Haken greifen. Ich versuche, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht die Rute irgendwo anzulehnen (Steuerhaus). Das Vorfach bleibt durch das Gewicht und die Makrelen gestrafft ich kann gefahrlos und zielsicher die Makrelen greifen und versorgen, daß geht 5.mal so schnell. Ach ja, ein Tip noch vielleicht der wichtigste überhaupt. Such dir deine Nachbarn aus. Auf keinen Fall Hektiker. Wenns geht erfahrene Angler oder auf jeden Fall Typen die die Ruhe weg haben. Die ersten können dir bestimmt denn einen oder anderen Tip geben und die zweiten haun dir bestimmt kein Blei an Kopp oder nen Haken ins Fleisch (alles schon gesehen).
Viel Spaß und sag mal Bescheid wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Seehund (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Xonnel,

schön, dass es wieder einen neuen Kutterangler unter uns gibt. Meine Vorposter haben ja schon alles an Tipps gegeben was man machen kann und beherzigen sollte.

I ch denke&nbsp; aber für einen der zum ersten Mal eine Makrelentour auf einem Kutter bucht, ist er gut beraten sich in der Ausrüstung zu beschränken. Das heißt:

besorge dir eine entsprechende Transportgelegenheit um den möglicherweise gefangenen Fisch, ordentlich versorgt, nach Hause zu bekommen. 

Alles andere, wie Angel, Paternoster usw. solltest du dir an Bord für ein paar € leihen und nach der Reise den Skipper wieder zurückgeben!!!

Nach dieser Reise betrachtest du die Angelegenheit für Dich und wirst feststellen was du für die nächste mögliche Makrelentour wirklich brauchst.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: Wenn dein Skipper die Makrelen findet, ist es völlig egal, welchen Köder oder Paternoster du runter läßt, du wirst Fische fangen.
Weiter sind weniger Haken am Paternoster besser als viele Haken. Meine Empfehlung sind max. 3 Haken. Bei mehr Haken und Makrelenschwarm bekommst du Probleme mit unheimlihen Wuhling in der Schnur!!!

Das größere Problem beim Makrelen angeln in der Sommerzeit ist die Hitze. Wenn du Wert legt auf Fischqualität ist es unerläßlich, die Makrele sofort nach dem Fangen auszunehmen und auf Eis zu kühlen. Erst dann wird der Fang auch zu Hause ein Genuss.

Was nützt es Dir, eine Masse an Fisch zu fangen, die dir noch auf dem Schiff, auf Grund der warmen Temperaturen verdirbt? Und dieses passiert schneller als man in der möglichen Fangeuphorie glaubt.

Also mein Tipp: Kümmere Dich darum dass du geeignete Kühlmöglichkeiten hast um Deine Fang mit nach Hause zu nehmen und besorge Dir eine einfache Leihangel an Bord. Denn wenn der Fisch gefunden ist, fangen alle mehr oder weniger gleich. Anschließend kommt es dann daruaf an mit entsprechenden Transportmitteln den Fisch gut gekühlt nach Hause zu bringen.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd

&nbsp;


----------



## hardliner (20. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre heute nacht auch zum ersten mal auf Makrele, habe aber nur 80 Gramm Bleie mit. Mal schauen was das wird )
Ich hoffe, ich kann mir evtl noch Blei auf dem Kutter besorgen.
Wir fahren übrigens von Scheveningen aus.
Auch mein erstel mal.


----------



## zandertom (20. Juni 2003)

hallo,schön das es dich aufs meer treibt.was das etwas stärkere gerät angeht so kann ich allen anderen nur recht geben .als neuling besser etwas stärkeres als vorprogramierten ärger mit bestimmten anglern,die gerade in einem schwarm weder links noch rechts sehen und offtmals die ruhe verlieren falls sich mal was vertüddelt (bleibt meist nicht aus).als zugabe könnte ich dir noch einen arbeitshandschuh empfehlen,mit dem du die gefangenen fische besser greifen und abhaken kannst.außerdem habe ich meinen totschläger und mein messer immer mit einem band (ca. 70 cm) an die rehling oder an die fischkiste gebunden,so ist es auch bei etwas höherer see immer da wo du es brauchst. ein kurtzes band oder auch ein draht um die rute beim verhohlen an die rehling zu binden solltest du auch dabei haben damit sich die rute nicht selbstständigt macht.könnte sonst auch tüddel geben oder sie geht sogar zu bruch.so nun viel spaß und petri und volle kisten


----------



## Seehund (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo Hardliner,

ich wünsch dir viel Glück, insbesondere mit dem Wetter!!!

Solltest du kein geignetes Gewicht finden sprech mit dem Chief an Bord, ein Ringschlüssel unten angebunden geht notfals auch. Makrelen sind wenn sie denn da sind nicht sehr wählerisch.

Und wenn sie nicht da sind, kannst du auch eine goldene Uhr als Gewicht anbinden, beissen wird dann trotzdem nichts. Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine?

Viele Grüße und viel Glück vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## zandertom (20. Juni 2003)

noch etwas was nicht ganz unwichtig ist!!!!
falls du eine eigene rute benutzen solltest.
nachdem du zu hause deine fische versorgt hast solltest du dein geschirr unbedingt ordendlich mit leitungswasser spülen,trocknen und am besten mit silicon sprühöl oder etwas vergleichbarem bearbeiten,der salzgehalt ist nicht zu unterschätzen und frisst alles an.
petri tom


----------

